# Chapman MFA Film Production - Fall 2016



## danieldrummond (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi  all!

Thought I'd create this thread for those attending or thinking of attending Chapman's Film Production program in Fall 2016.

I actually graduated from Chapman's Digital Arts undergraduate program a few years ago (albeit I was originally in Screenwriting), and am returning there for my Master's in Directing this fall.

Would love to get to know my future peers and answer any questions one might have about the school.


----------



## jj45 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello! I was just wondering if you've gotten an official acceptance letter or email from Chapman? I applied for screenwriting and my application portal changed to "Decision Reached" a couple days ago. Then yesterday I got an email telling me to set up my student portal and once I did so there was an option to pay the deposit, as well as a box showing a green check with the word admitted. I'm hoping that means I got in, but I'm really nervous until I see an actual letter.


----------



## danieldrummond (Mar 11, 2016)

jj45 said:


> Hello! I was just wondering if you've gotten an official acceptance letter or email from Chapman? I applied for screenwriting and my application portal changed to "Decision Reached" a couple days ago. Then yesterday I got an email telling me to set up my student portal and once I did so there was an option to pay the deposit, as well as a box showing a green check with the word admitted. I'm hoping that means I got in, but I'm really nervous until I see an actual letter.



I have indeed received an official letter. Have you tried actually contacting them?


----------



## OEO (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey Daniel, are you the one who got a student oscar? If so, I've seen the film and congrats! I'd like to hear what made you go back to Chapman and not somewhere else? Could you tell us a little bit about your thoughts on the graduate program (I assume you've known graduate students when you were there)? I've applied to cinematography and I see decision reached on the portal but haven't received an email yet. Thanks!


----------



## jj45 (Mar 11, 2016)

danieldrummond said:


> I have indeed received an official letter. Have you tried actually contacting them?



I'm a little nervous to contact them, haha. 

Did you receive your letter a while back or just recently?


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

danieldrummond said:


> Hi  all!
> 
> Thought I'd create this thread for those attending or thinking of attending Chapman's Film Production program in Fall 2016.
> 
> ...



Why did you switch programs? What can you tell me about their screenwriting department?  Thanks for any inside scoop!


----------



## danieldrummond (Mar 11, 2016)

OEO said:


> Hey Daniel, are you the one who got a student oscar? If so, I've seen the film and congrats! I'd like to hear what made you go back to Chapman and not somewhere else? Could you tell us a little bit about your thoughts on the graduate program (I assume you've known graduate students when you were there)? I've applied to cinematography and I see decision reached on the portal but haven't received an email yet. Thanks!



Thank you! Glad you got to watch Chiaroscuro.

So, there are a couple reasons I'm going to Chapman for Directing. Firstly, I always felt supported by the administration and faculty in the projects I wanted to make. We didn't always see eye to eye, but I never felt held back or that they were trying to change the movie I was trying to make. And if you've seen my thesis film you know it is anything but "conventional." Secondly, I want hands-on experience. As a director, I want to be on set as much as possible, learning to deal with actors, camera blocking, working with other departments, etc. And Dodge gives you loads of that. During the directing program you direct at the very least 3 short films, one being your thesis. But there are many, many more opportunities. I felt there was literally something shooting every weekend throughout the year, be it an assignment for a class, some outside project or whatever. There are opportunities to direct TV pilots, motion capture short films, on-location filmmaking, etc. It is said often but it is bear repeating: film school is what you make of it. You get out what you put in. And Chapman gives you lots of  opportunities to put the work in.

Now, if you're interested in cinematography, I would absolutely, a 1000x recommend Chapman's program. It might be THE strongest program at the school. The sheer amount of projects you'll shoot while out there are enough to make a kickass DP out of you. It is no coincidence Chapman has been winning several ASC and Kodak student awards for the past few years.



WriterGirl said:


> Why did you switch programs? What can you tell me about their screenwriting department?  Thanks for any inside scoop!



Well, to be 100% honest, I entered as a Screenwriting major simply because the deadline for Film Production had already passed haha And it became clear throughout the first semester that I just don't like writing as much as I thought I did, if that makes sense. I love writing my own projects when I feel very strongly about an idea, but it was very frustrating for me having to write on cue (as in, "do X amount of pages before Friday for this particular class"), and I really didn't feel like I was very good at taking someone else's material, making it my own and taking it to a new direction. Both of which are things writers have to do constantly in the industry, whether to meet deadlines, or to rewrite what someone else wrote, or to write an episode for a series which already has an established universe, etc.

I did have a good friend who was in the grad screenwriting program. He was very good and got the opportunity to develop a feature script with an Academy Award winning producer through Chapman's Filmmaker-In-Residence program. Let me know if you're interested and I can try to put you two in touch. He'll surely be able to give you a better insight into the Screenwriting program.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

danieldrummond said:


> I did have a good friend who was in the grad screenwriting program. He was very good and got the opportunity to develop a feature script with an Academy Award winning producer through Chapman's Filmmaker-In-Residence program. Let me know if you're interested and I can try to put you two in touch. He'll surely be able to give you a better insight into the Screenwriting program.



I would appreciate that a lot! Thanks so much!


----------



## OEO (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone have problems logging into their chapman email? When I try to log in through panthermail.chapman.edu I get an error saying:

We are sorry, but *you do not have access to Email.* Please contact your domain administrator for access.

I've activated the mail address and I can log into mychapman.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone received any kind of financial help with their acceptance offers?


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

OEO said:


> Anyone have problems logging into their chapman email? When I try to log in through panthermail.chapman.edu I get an error saying:
> 
> We are sorry, but *you do not have access to Email.* Please contact your domain administrator for access.
> 
> I've activated the mail address and I can log into mychapman.



Weird. Contact tech support? I think I saw a contact email with the instructions they sent for the login. Hopefully they can help you out


----------



## jj45 (Mar 11, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> Has anyone received any kind of financial help with their acceptance offers?



I'm wondering that too. 

Also, does anyone know what date their deposit is due? I got an email confirming I got accepted! The letter still hasn't come yet though. I still need to hear back from a few more so it would be good to know


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

jj45 said:


> I'm wondering that too.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what date their deposit is due? I got an email confirming I got accepted! The letter still hasn't come yet though. I still need to hear back from a few more so it would be good to know



Mine said 14 days from receiving my welcome letter to confirm whether I'll accept their offer in order to guarantee they'll save my spot.

Kinda worried about it because I'm not sure when I'll hear back from Columbia, and I'll definitely won't have heard back from AFI by that time, so I won't be able to make an informed decision by then.

(And it's not like I'm swimming in money to throw away the 1K non-refundable deposit if I get a more interesting offer elsewhere )


----------



## jj45 (Mar 11, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> Mine said 14 days from receiving my welcome letter to confirm whether I'll accept their offer in order to guarantee they'll save my spot.
> 
> Kinda worried about it because I'm not sure when I'll hear back from Columbia, and I'll definitely won't have heard back from AFI by that time, so I won't be able to make an informed decision by then.
> 
> (And it's not like I'm swimming in money to throw away the 1K non-refundable deposit if I get a more interesting offer elsewhere )



Yeah I'm still waiting for my actual letter... @WriterGirl did you get your financial aid package with your letter? That'll make a huge difference on whether or not i can actually attend... 

I'm also debating just calling the schools i'm still waiting to hear back from so I can make a decision about chapman.. I'm so happy I got into chapman so I don't want to lose my spot waiting to hear back from other schools..


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

jj45 said:


> Yeah I'm still waiting for my actual letter... @WriterGirl did you get your financial aid package with your letter? That'll make a huge difference on whether or not i can actually attend...
> 
> I'm also debating just calling the schools i'm still waiting to hear back from so I can make a decision about chapman.. I'm so happy I got into chapman so I don't want to lose my spot waiting to hear back from other schools..



Agreed, but I also don't want to rush into a decision and then have to change my mind AND lose money 

They didn't mention anything regarding money, which I'm guessing means they didn't select me for their fellowships, but I'm going to email them and see what they say. Money is a big deal for me as well


----------



## Tayo Amos (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm definitely in the same boat but I'm debating between USC and Chapman right now (waiting to hear from AFI). The biggest factor for me is cost and, with my acceptance letter, they also included a fellowship amount which sways my decision considerably! I was pretty gung-ho about USC but I am not trying to fund my entire degree on loans (especially when it's three years).

That said, I'm going to give a call to USC to see what their deal is. I want to be able to weigh my options. I really liked Chapman - the only thing that worries me is the location. Orange (The city) leaves a lot to be desired and reminds me a lot of my hometown (which I'm trying to get away from to be honest). When I applied, I thought it was a benefit to be out of LA (because I'm not a fan of the city) but that's where the action is...

Love to hear your guys' thoughts!


----------



## OEO (Mar 22, 2016)

Tayo Amos said:


> Hi everyone! I'm definitely in the same boat but I'm debating between USC and Chapman right now (waiting to hear from AFI). The biggest factor for me is cost and, with my acceptance letter, they also included a fellowship amount which sways my decision considerably! I was pretty gung-ho about USC but I am not trying to fund my entire degree on loans (especially when it's three years).
> 
> That said, I'm going to give a call to USC to see what their deal is. I want to be able to weigh my options. I really liked Chapman - the only thing that worries me is the location. Orange (The city) leaves a lot to be desired and reminds me a lot of my hometown (which I'm trying to get away from to be honest). When I applied, I thought it was a benefit to be out of LA (because I'm not a fan of the city) but that's where the action is...
> 
> Love to hear your guys' thoughts!



Hey Tayo, I'm in a similar position. I've applied to USC and Chapman Film Production MFA. I've been accepted by both, although without any scholarship. For the last week I've been talking with current students and alumni from both programs, so maybe compiling the pros and cons here will help me as well. 

Being in LA might be a bit more expensive but you're close to all the events and internships you might get, you'll have at least an hour of driving otherwise (this is also true for any actors you cast and equipment you rent). I'm gonna be a cinematographer, so if I go to Chapman I'll be mostly limited to Chapman student sets if I don't wanna get up even earlier in the morning and drive to LA (and drive back at the end when I'm very tired).

About the equipment, Chapman really excels when it comes to it. From what I was told, USC's equipment is outdated. For both programs, the first year is kind of a leveling ground. Even if you've been shooting all kinds of stuff before school, now you're extremely limited on the equipment and the type of film you're gonna shoot. USC makes you shoot on Sony EX1's (which might've been a good camera when it came out 8 years ago) but I'm not sure what you use at Chapman so maybe @danieldrummond knows about it. For the first semester you shoot several 5 minute shorts at USC and about 9? smaller exercises at Chapman, you also crew on 2nd year films (it's mandatory at Chapman, not at USC). Second semester at USC you team up with 3 random students and be director/writer, dp/editor, producer/sound on each other's films. At Chapman you shoot a 3/2/1 (3 pages, 2 actors, 1 location). Difference here is, at Chapman you know your emphasis before you start so you're also taking specific classes from semester 1. At USC all the students take the same classes at year 1 and start specializing from year 2.

At second year it gets very different due to the selective nature of 546 (Production III) at USC, but it's kinda complicated so I won't get into that right now (unless anyone wants to know more). But at USC you have electives (for theory classes as well as production classes) so you can kinda shape your curriculum as you go. At Chapman everyone's program is set so it's more structured and focused. 

It's true that Chapman is the up-and-coming school, but it has a long way before it reaches the reputation and network that USC has. USC is known worldwide and has much more alumni in the industry (it's been here since 1929, whereas Chapman only started to get recognition and facilities in the 2000s with the Marion Knott building and whatnot). I've heard equally great things about the faculty in both schools. 

Like I said, I don't know where I'm gonna be attending yet, and all these are objective views and research of a person half a world away (I didn't even visit the schools, but I've been in LA before). Subjectively, I like the curriculum of Chapman more, it's structured, more focused and there's not much ambiguity. With that said, I really think the network of USC and living in LA matters. My knowledge might be outdated so please correct me if I'm wrong about anything. Hope this helps.


----------



## OEO (Mar 22, 2016)

I also didn't like how Chapman is asking for $1000 before 25th March, whereas USC is asking for $500 before 15th April. It just seems like a pissing contest.


----------



## danieldrummond (Mar 22, 2016)

OEO said:


> About the equipment, Chapman really excels when it comes to it. From what I was told, USC's equipment is outdated. For both programs, the first year is kind of a leveling ground. Even if you've been shooting all kinds of stuff before school, now you're extremely limited on the equipment and the type of film you're gonna shoot. USC makes you shoot on Sony EX1's (which might've been a good camera when it came out 8 years ago) but I'm not sure what you use at Chapman so maybe @danieldrummond knows about it. For the first semester you shoot several 5 minute shorts at USC and about 9? smaller exercises at Chapman, you also crew on 2nd year films (it's mandatory at Chapman, not at USC). Second semester at USC you team up with 3 random students and be director/writer, dp/editor, producer/sound on each other's films. At Chapman you shoot a 3/2/1 (3 pages, 2 actors, 1 location). Difference here is, at Chapman you know your emphasis before you start so you're also taking specific classes from semester 1. At USC all the students take the same classes at year 1 and start specializing from year 2.



Wish I could help you on what kind of cameras are offered for 1st semester exercises at Chapman, but during my 1st semester there I just used my own camcorder I had at the time so I don't know what other students were using.

I do find it hard to believe USC equipment is outdated as a whole though. I did go to a few undergraduate USC sets which were in fact quite small and had very little equipment in comparison to Chapman sets, both camera and light-wise. But from my (admittedly limited) understanding, that was because grad students at USC get all the good stuff and quality equipment, so undergrads got the shaft and had to make do with what was available.

You did a really good summary of the differences between Chapman and USC's curriculum.  A good way to put it is that, if you have a strong interest in a particular craft, and know you will be sticking with it, Chapman lets you jump right in. USC lets students dwell in different capacities before choosing to specialize in something, and I believe they even expect students to choose two specializations instead of one.

Would really like to know more about  the "selective nature of 546" if you care expand though.


----------



## OEO (Mar 22, 2016)

danieldrummond said:


> Wish I could help you on what kind of cameras are offered for 1st semester exercises at Chapman, but during my 1st semester there I just used my own camcorder I had at the time so I don't know what other students were using.
> 
> I do find it hard to believe USC equipment is outdated as a whole though. I did go to a few undergraduate USC sets which were in fact quite small and had very little equipment in comparison to Chapman sets, both camera and light-wise. But from my (admittedly limited) understanding, that was because grad students at USC get all the good stuff and quality equipment, so undergrads got the shaft and had to make do with what was available.
> 
> ...



For 546, what happens first is people submit their scripts. Then the faculty selects around 10 of them. After this, people who want to direct read all the scripts and choose one or two. Directors find producers they want to work with and then talk to writers of the scripts they chose. At this point if more than one director is interested in their script, writers can choose which one they wanna stick with. (Some directors get together with producers first and then select scripts.) Anyway, when the director, writer and producer are in agreement, I think directors prepare a reel and apply for directing. Selected directors then pitch their vision of the script to the faculty and out of all these people only 3 directors are selected. Then selected directors and producers select a crew and take the 546 class. For every movie there's 1 director, 2 producers, 2 cinematographers, 2 editors, 2 sound people. All this selection happens because USC actually funds the 546 movies (around $10000 I think?) and closely mentors the crews, and it's how studios work I guess... This might also mean that they have a say in how you shoot it, but I'm not sure on that regard. You also have to be in a 546 crew in another position before you can direct. And you have to work on at least one 546 project to graduate. I might be wrong about some details but I believe this is pretty close to how it goes.

For thesis films it's very different. Anyone can choose to make a thesis film and I think only the directors enroll in thesis class 581. Before 581 they have to take a pre-production class though. So anyone can work on any thesis project, as many times as they want. Directors fund their thesis projects.


----------



## danieldrummond (Mar 23, 2016)

Tayo Amos said:


> Hi everyone! I'm definitely in the same boat but I'm debating between USC and Chapman right now (waiting to hear from AFI). The biggest factor for me is cost and, with my acceptance letter, they also included a fellowship amount which sways my decision considerably! I was pretty gung-ho about USC but I am not trying to fund my entire degree on loans (especially when it's three years).
> 
> That said, I'm going to give a call to USC to see what their deal is. I want to be able to weigh my options. I really liked Chapman - the only thing that worries me is the location. Orange (The city) leaves a lot to be desired and reminds me a lot of my hometown (which I'm trying to get away from to be honest). When I applied, I thought it was a benefit to be out of LA (because I'm not a fan of the city) but that's where the action is...
> 
> Love to hear your guys' thoughts!




Yeah, living in Orange is an... acquired taste haha It really is my biggest gripe with the program. Driving up to LA is a regular occurrence, be it for events, internships, sets, movie screenings. You just deal with it. I think Orange has become more youth-oriented in recent years. It is nowhere near big cities of course, but I think it is definitely better than it was 6 years ago. People still do internships in production companies and  all big studios. So the distance may be a inconvenience (and it is), but is not a deterrent by any means.



OEO said:


> For 546, what happens first is people submit their scripts. Then the faculty selects around 10 of them. After this, people who want to direct read all the scripts and choose one or two. Directors find producers they want to work with and then talk to writers of the scripts they chose. At this point if more than one director is interested in their script, writers can choose which one they wanna stick with. (Some directors get together with producers first and then select scripts.) Anyway, when the director, writer and producer are in agreement, I think directors prepare a reel and apply for directing. Selected directors then pitch their vision of the script to the faculty and out of all these people only 3 directors are selected. Then selected directors and producers select a crew and take the 546 class. For every movie there's 1 director, 2 producers, 2 cinematographers, 2 editors, 2 sound people. All this selection happens because USC actually funds the 546 movies (around $10000 I think?) and closely mentors the crews, and it's how studios work I guess... This might also mean that they have a say in how you shoot it, but I'm not sure on that regard. You also have to be in a 546 crew in another position before you can direct. And you have to work on at least one 546 project to graduate. I might be wrong about some details but I believe this is pretty close to how it goes.
> 
> For thesis films it's very different. Anyone can choose to make a thesis film and I think only the directors enroll in thesis class 581. Before 581 they have to take a pre-production class though. So anyone can work on any thesis project, as many times as they want. Directors fund their thesis projects.



Ah! I see. I knew about the pitching projects and getting 3 projects chosen by the school, but I thought that was for thesis. So does only 3 students get to direct a narrative 546? Are students required to make a thesis?


----------



## OEO (Mar 23, 2016)

danieldrummond said:


> Yeah, living in Orange is an... acquired taste haha It really is my biggest gripe with the program. Driving up to LA is a regular occurrence, be it for events, internships, sets, movie screenings. You just deal with it. I think Orange has become more youth-oriented in recent years. It is nowhere near big cities of course, but I think it is definitely better than it was 6 years ago. People still do internships in production companies and  all big studios. So the distance may be a inconvenience (and it is), but is not a deterrent by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I see. I knew about the pitching projects and getting 3 projects chosen by the school, but I thought that was for thesis. So does only 3 students get to direct a narrative 546? Are students required to make a thesis?



Yeah, for every semester there're only 3 546 projects. There's also 547, which is the documentary version but I don't know how the pitching process goes for that. To graduate, I think you either have to write a feature-length script, or crew on one 546 and one 581, or crew on two 546s. So no, not everyone makes a thesis, only if you want to.


----------



## russki_D503 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, Everybody. I was accepted to the directing program at Chapman and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Alex - I like experimental Eastern European cinema and long walks on the beach (just kidding about that last one).


----------



## danieldrummond (Mar 24, 2016)

russki_D503 said:


> View attachment 444
> Hi, Everybody. I was accepted to the directing program at Chapman and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Alex - I like experimental Eastern European cinema and long walks on the beach (just kidding about that last one).



Hi Alex! Cograts again! Just out of curiosity, what are some of these eastern european films and filmmakers you appreciate?


----------



## russki_D503 (Mar 24, 2016)

Well for films I like "Daisies", "Kanal", "Andrei Rublev" and "Solaris" the most. There are many more I like but those are some of my favorites. I like the filmmakers Věra Chytilová, Andrzej Wajda, Andrei Tarkovsky, Sergei Eisenstein, Roman Polanski, Larisa Shepitko and Andrey Zvyagintsev.


----------



## danieldrummond (Mar 27, 2016)

russki_D503 said:


> Well for films I like "Daisies", "Kanal", "Andrei Rublev" and "Solaris" the most. There are many more I like but those are some of my favorites. I like the filmmakers Věra Chytilová, Andrzej Wajda, Andrei Tarkovsky, Sergei Eisenstein, Roman Polanski, Larisa Shepitko and Andrey Zvyagintsev.



That´s awesome. Leviathan is amazing, but I haven´t seen anything else by Zvyagintsev (though I have Elena lined up in my queue).  A few of those I´ve never even watched anything by, like Chytilov. It´s good to know I´ll get to study will be people with different influences who know more than I do on a number of topics.

I saw you sent me the same question, so I thought I´d post them here in case people want to get a discussion going.

On America´s side of the pond I love the current work of Denis Villeneuve, JC Chandor, Pablo Trapero, Walter Salles, as well as the old work of Michael Mann, Coppola, etc. On the other side of the pond I´m very fond of the Dardennes, Mateo Garrone, Jaques Audiard, Yorgos Lanthimos, Gaspar Noé, David Michôd, to name a few.


----------



## russki_D503 (Mar 27, 2016)

I love Yorgos Lanthimos (I still have more of his stuff to watch though). I'm influenced largely by David Lynch, David Cronenberg, David Fincher, Ana Lily Amirpour, David Robert Mitchell (I really must like the name David...). I also have a profound appreciation for weird and surreal directors, such as Lanthimos, Guy Maddin, or earlier Luc Besson. I watch a lot of adult swim, so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## samlenon (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey Everybody. I am Farzad. I was accepted to Film Production/ Editing ..Its nice to meet you guys..I also have offer from Columbia and still have doubts..Columbia is super expensive, almost twice  Any advice?
Also it's great to have a Chapman graduate here hey @danieldrummond!... Do you have any idea about editing students? how's the program? Do you know anyone in Chapman so we can chat with? how's the internship opportunities and market for editing graduates in Chapman?


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 8, 2016)

samlenon said:


> Do you have any idea about editing students? how's the program? Do you know anyone in Chapman so we can chat with? how's the internship opportunities and market for editing graduates in Chapman?



I actually have a friend who got her MFA in Editing at Chapman. She told me getting as many internships while a student is key (you'll have to work closely with the school and profs for this), and also being a dedicated student with good relationships with your peers, because lots of her work has been through recommendations from her former classmates.

She has done great post grad and loved the program, but she seems to agree with the popular wisdom that says that you get out what you put in


----------



## danieldrummond (Apr 10, 2016)

samlenon said:


> Hey Everybody. I am Farzad. I was accepted to Film Production/ Editing ..Its nice to meet you guys..I also have offer from Columbia and still have doubts..Columbia is super expensive, almost twice  Any advice?
> Also it's great to have a Chapman graduate here hey @danieldrummond!... Do you have any idea about editing students? how's the program? Do you know anyone in Chapman so we can chat with? how's the internship opportunities and market for editing graduates in Chapman?



Hey Farzad, congrats on the acceptance! I unfortunately don't know any editing graduates myself, but I know there are a couple Chapman editing alumni in these forums, so hopefully they can step up and give you their thoughts.


----------

